# Welche Sprache für Schrittketten



## Bensen83 (10 August 2011)

Hi Leute, ich habe jetzt bei Kunden die Beckhoff benutzen schon öffters gesehen, dass sie für abläufe CFC verwenden. Was haltet Ihr denn so für sinnvoll? CFC, oder für schrittketten eher AS?

Wenn cfc, oder as, wie macht ihr es mit den "weiterschaltbedingungen" ich komme aus der s7 welt und habe eine  generelle weiterschaltbedingung für jeden schritt (beinhaltet alle bewegungen)


----------



## StructuredTrash (10 August 2011)

Ich schreibe alles in ST und meine, dass man gerade Schrittketten damit gut und übersichtlich programmieren kann. Als Schrittmerker nehme ich keine BOOL-Variablen, sondern ein UINT, das die Schrittnr. enthält. Diese verwurste ich dann in mehreren CASE OF-Blöcken. Einen für den Zustand und weitere für die Schrittwechsel in unterschiedlichen Betriebsarten. Gleichzeitig dient die Schrittnr. als Index in Arrays, die z. B. Sollwerte für den Überwachungstimer oder besondere Spezifikationen für die Schritte enthalten.


----------



## Bensen83 (10 August 2011)

*Ok*

Ja ok Fande halt AS ganz ansprechen, aber bin auch selbst ein freund von ST, da ich auch auch der C# welt komme. Hast du vielleicht mal ein Beispiel, wie du ne schrittkette mit weiterschaltbedingungen usw. aufbaust?


----------



## StructuredTrash (10 August 2011)

Prinzipiell sieht das so aus:

```
VAR_INPUT
    Enable:BOOL;
    Reset:BOOL;
    Mode:BYTE;
VAR
    ActualStep,
    NextStep:UINT;
    SupervisionSet:ARRAY[Step1..StepX] OF TIME;
    SupervisionTimer:TON;
    StepDone:BOOL;
    Error:BOOL;
END_VAR

(* FB-Hauptcode *)
(* Fehler rücksetzen, in konkreten Anwendungen meist etwas komplexer *)
IF Reset
THEN
    Error:=FALSE;
END_IF;

(* Schritt weiterschalten *)
IF Enable AND NOT Error AND StepDone
THEN
    CASE Mode OF
        Init:
            InitStep; (* FB-Aktion für das Weiterschalten bei Initialisierung *)
        Auto:
            AutoStep: (* FB-Aktion für das Weiterschalten bei Automatikbetrieb *)
    END_CASE;
END_IF;

(* Zeitüberwachung der Schritte *)
SupervisionTimer(In:=ActualStep=NextStep,
                      Pt:=SupervisionSet[NextStep]);
ActualStep:=NextStep;

(* Schrittzustand bestimmen *)
CASE ActualStep OF
    Step1:
        StepDone:=(* Schritt 1 erledigt*);
    Step2:
        StepDone:=(* Schritt 2 erledigt*);
    (* usw. *)
END_CASE;

(* Fehler setzen bei Zeitüberschreitung *)
IF SupervisionTimer.Q AND NOT StepDone
THEN
    Error:=TRUE;
END_IF;



(* Init oder Auto-Aktion *)
CASE ActualStep OF
    Step1:
        NextStep:=Step2;
        (* Step2-Steuerbefehle an die Maschine *)
    Step2:
        NextStep:=Step3;
        (* Step3-Steuerbefehle an die Maschine *)
    (* usw. *)
END_CASE;
```


----------



## Bensen83 (10 August 2011)

*Aha*

Sorry, blicke da nicht so ganz durch, denn den case machst du doch mit nem int und dann staht dort nicht 1..2..3 usw sondern step 1 ... und wo dind die aktionen die in dem schritt durchgeführt werden. naja usw. gibst du mir noch bitte ne genaue Erklärung? ;-)


----------



## StructuredTrash (10 August 2011)

Init, Auto, Step1, Step2 usw. sind Integer-Konstanten. Liest sich besser als nackte Zahlenwerte. In konkreten Anwendungen heissen die natürlich nicht "Step1", sondern z. B. "ExtendLiftCylinder" oder was immer bei dem Schritt geschehen soll.
Das Weiterschalten der Schritte mache ich nicht im FB-Hauptcode, sondern programmiere dazu für jede Betriebsart eine FB-Aktion. Solche Aktionen kann man nicht nur von aussen, sondern auch aus dem FB selbst sozusagen als Unterprogramm aufrufen.
Die mit den Schritten verbundenen Aktionen der Maschine stehen an den Stellen, die ich mit "Steuerbefehle an die Maschine" kommentiert habe.


----------



## winnman (11 August 2011)

sowas kann man auch in AWL oder FUP Programmieren, dann blicken auch die erfahrenen Instandhalter im Prog durch.

Wenns ein FB werden soll, die entsprechend kommentiert ist (wirklich vernünftig brauch hier wohl fast ne A4 Seite) dann gibts auch kein Problem; (sonst bitte das in für Instandhalter lesbaren FUP schreiben (Funktioniert genauso, nur tun sich viele Laute leichter(kann ja ruhig in STC, . . . entwickelt werden, aber wenns läuft spricht nichts dagegen das auch der Allgemeinheit zugänglich zu machen))


----------



## Blockmove (11 August 2011)

@ST
Deine Lösung ist sicherlich durchdacht.
Für jede Schritt-Aktion einen FB ist auch gut.
Nur warum machst du dann die eigentliche Kette nicht gleich in AS?
An Übersichtlichkeit ist AS schlichtweg nicht zu schlagen.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## StructuredTrash (11 August 2011)

winnman schrieb:


> sowas kann man auch in AWL oder FUP Programmieren, dann blicken auch die erfahrenen Instandhalter im Prog durch.


Warum müssen sich eigentlich Programmierer zigmal im Berufsleben mit neuen Dingen auseinandersetzen, während der Instandhalter darauf bestehen darf, nur Programmiersprachen aus dem letzten Jahrhundert verstehen zu können? Klar könnte ich auch in AWL, KOP, FUP programmieren, aber bei der Komplexität heutiger Programme würde ich dann nicht mehr durchblicken, und der Instandhalter vermutlich auch nicht. ST ist sehr gut lesbar, fast wie eine menschliche Sprache. Und lesen hat doch jeder gelernt.



Blockmove schrieb:


> Nur warum machst du dann die eigentliche Kette nicht gleich in AS?


Ich bin durch 20 Jahre Pascal vorbelastet und kann mich mit grafischer Programmierung einfach nicht anfreunden. Ist eine Frage des persönlichen Werdegangs und Geschmacks.


----------



## automation-consult (12 August 2011)

die Case-Anweisung in ST ist die coolste Lösung - jahrelang mit allen anderen Formen gearbeitet - Schrittketten mit einen INT in FUP, AS, frueher in AWL mit Spruenge ...


----------



## kunse (12 August 2011)

St ist meiner Meinung nach die Eleganteste Lösung für den Programmierer, die Instanthalter die ich kenne sind jedoch alle mit AS/ S7 Grapgh vertraut. Wird in den meisten (von Siemens gesponsorten) Berufsschulen auch immernoch so gelehrt.


----------



## Dummy (12 August 2011)

kunse schrieb:


> St ist meiner Meinung nach die Eleganteste Lösung für den Programmierer, die Instanthalter die ich kenne sind jedoch alle mit AS/ S7 Grapgh vertraut. Wird in den meisten (von Siemens gesponsorten) Berufsschulen auch immernoch so gelehrt.


 
Schrittketten in St sind nicht nur am elegantesten sondern auch am Besten zu warten. Der Code ist extrem kompakt und eigentlich auch leicht zu verstehen.

Zusammen mit einer Trace-Aufzeichnung des States kann man recht einfach falsche Zustandswechsel finden.


----------



## UniMog (12 August 2011)

Dummy schrieb:


> Schrittketten in St sind nicht nur am elegantesten sondern auch am Besten zu warten. Der Code ist extrem kompakt und eigentlich auch leicht zu verstehen.
> 
> Zusammen mit einer Trace-Aufzeichnung des States kann man recht einfach falsche Zustandswechsel finden.


 
So ein Quatsch.......
Das ist doch eigentlich nur eine Frage des Geschmacks.......
Aber wenn man mal ehrlich zu sich selber ist dann ist für Schrittkette eine Grafische Lösung wirklich am übersichtlichsten.

Außerdem sind Fup, Kop und AWL nicht aus dem letzen Jahrhundert und so wie Ihr behauptet das Instandhalter nichts dazu lernen wollen könnte man auch sagen das Ihr die diejenigen seit die unflexible sind.

Das Problem ist das viele glauben wenn man in einer "angeblichen Hochsprache" programmiert nur dann ein echter Programmierer ist.
Müll....... *ROFL* 
Jeder programmiert in der Sprache wo er am effektivsten mit arbeitet und
"Könner" das sagt der Name schon.... können alles und setzen gezielt die Sprache bzw. das Werkzeug ein was am besten geeignet ist.

Ich persönlich habe in meinen Projekten fast immer 2-4 verschiedene Sprachen womit ich bestimmte Dinge,Abläufe und Probleme löse.

In dem Sinn...... weiter üben


----------



## Voxe (12 August 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

natürlich schließe ich mich der Meinung an, das ST die eleganteste und wohl auch von der Leistung her, die beste Wahl für Schrittketten ist. Auch sind Funktionen möglich die AS einfach nicht hat.

Allerdings kann man in AS mal eben eine Schrittkette ohne großen Aufwand und Wissen erzeugen. Laufen tun die auch. Für kleinere Anwendungen hat es also einen berechtigten Platz.

Eine Alternative wäre AWL. Aber a: ich mag es nicht und b: ich will es nicht. Da könnte ich ja gleich ne S5 als Steuerung nehmen. *ROFL*

Gruß, Voxe


----------



## Voxe (12 August 2011)

@UniMog,

bisschen Recht gebe ich dir, bisschen nicht. Du schreibst du setzt in einem Projekt 2-4 Sprachen ein. Welche ???

Ich würde für mich 2 - 3 zählen. Das ist dann FUP, ST und ab und an AS. CFC, KOP und AWL kommt nicht in die Tüte. 

Aber eine Schrittkette würde ich nie mit FUP bauen wollen. :shock:

Gruß, Voxe


----------



## UniMog (12 August 2011)

Wie gesagt das macht jeder wie er will.

Ich bin auch einer der FUP,KOP und AWL einsetzt.
Ich weiß nicht in welcher größe Deine Projekte sind aber ich kann mir zB. 
ein komplettes HR-Lager nicht nur in ST vorstellen.

Deine Favoriten FUP und ST kommen doch bestimmt nur aus Deiner
Studium Zeit und deshalb bist Du kein Fan von AWL.
Ich komme aus der guten alten S5 Zeit und mußte durch Kundenwünsche 
eigentlich alles einsetzen was kommt oder Kunde will und Geld bringt.
An Graph,HiGraph und CFC oder SCL mußte ich mich auch erst über die Jahre gewöhnen.

In einer SPS würde ich freiwillig kein CFC einsetzen aber zB. bei einer CU320 aus der Baureihe S120 Sinamics Antriebstechnik da hat man mit CFC öfters was zu tun.

Früher war ich ein reiner AWL Fan nicht weil der Code schnell und etwas kürzer ist sondern weil man in der S5 nicht alles mit FUP oder KOP machen konnte.
SCL bzw. ST benutze ich gerne bei Berechnungen mußte mich aber auch hier erst daran gewöhen.
Aber das ist auch das schöne an dem Job..... lernen...lernen...lernen und nicht stehen bleiben...... sonst läuft man Gefahr zu verblöden.

Angefangen habe ich auf folgende Steuerungen

AEG und AEG Conzept
Step5
Matsushita
Mitsubishi
Schmidt Technology Servopressen

seit 1995 Step7 und das ist auch meine Liebling..... wie Eplan in der Elektrodokumentation..... aber erst seit es P8 gibt.....
Seitdem mache ich alles mit Schwerpunkt Siemens Hard und Software aber auch andere...... muß Geld verdienen.....

Das Ziel ist doch das am "Ende" die Anlage so läuft wie der Kunde es sich wünscht.... und da fragt fast keiner mehr danach wie man ans Ziel gekommen ist.

Gruss


----------



## Dummy (12 August 2011)

UniMog schrieb:


> So ein Quatsch.......
> Das ist doch eigentlich nur eine Frage des Geschmacks.......
> Aber wenn man mal ehrlich zu sich selber ist dann ist für Schrittkette eine Grafische Lösung wirklich am übersichtlichsten.
> 
> ...



Bin ich Dir auf den Fuß getretten?

Irgendwie interpretierst Du in meine zwei Sätze eine Menge herein. 
Also entspann Dich und bleib sachlich.

Um zum Thema zurück zu kommen, AS hat natürlich den Vorteil, dass die Dokumentation des Zustandsautomaten dabei ist. Dies hilft natürlich dem jenigen, der Versucht sich in ein fremdes Programm herein zu denken. 
Übersichtlich finde ich es aber nicht, da in der Regel Aktionen, Transitionen und eben der Zustandsautomat nicht zeitgleich betrachtet werden könnnen.

Schrittketten in AWL finde ich auch OK. Allerdings würde ich St immer vorziehen.

Schrittketten in FUP oder KOP dagegen sind meistens absoluter blödsinn.

Gruß vom unflexiblen übenden nichts Könner


----------



## Voxe (12 August 2011)

Hallo,

kann sein, das ich auch Schuld war. Mit den 2-4 Sprachen, wie ich schrieb komme ich mit 2-3 hin. Wollte halt nur die 4 wissen.  

Wenn der Kunde AWL will, bekommt er das auch. Leider mit widerwillen und ich würde versuchen ihm das auszureden. Aber so ist das halt.


Gruß Voxe

PS: Sorry UniMog


----------



## UniMog (12 August 2011)

Ne ne mir ist keiner auf den Fuß getretten.... keine Angst

also in dem Sinn schönes WE ... und weiter machen


----------



## Blockmove (12 August 2011)

Dummy schrieb:


> Schrittketten in FUP oder KOP dagegen sind meistens absoluter blödsinn.



Alle paar Wochen der gleiche Käse ...
Die Sprache und die Art der Schrittkette ist reine Geschmackssache.
Für alle Sprachen und Kettenarten gibt es Vor- und Nachteile.
Letzendlich hat man immer Schritt - Aktion - Transistion.

Es gibt große weltweit tätige Maschinenbaufirmen die heute noch annehmende Merkerschrittketten (entstammt eigentlich noch der Schütztechnik) in KOP verwenden. Inklusive Visulisierung und Diagnose. Die Anlagen laufen hervorragend, sind klar strukturiert und durchdacht.

Was ich damit sagen will ist:
Die Qualität einer Schrittkette wird nicht durch die Sprache bestimmt, sondern durch den Arbeitsstil und das Verständinis des Programmierers für die Struktuerierung und Gliederung von Abläufen!


Just my 2 Cent

Dieter


----------



## StructuredTrash (12 August 2011)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Die Qualität einer Schrittkette wird nicht durch die Sprache bestimmt, sondern durch den Arbeitsstil und das Verständinis des Programmierers für die Struktuerierung und Gliederung von Abläufen!


*ACK*
Und die beste Programmiersprache dafür ist schlicht und einfach die, die man beherrscht bzw. die, die der Kunde verlangt.


----------



## bike (12 August 2011)

Dummy schrieb:


> Schrittketten in AWL finde ich auch OK. Allerdings würde ich St immer vorziehen.
> 
> Schrittketten in FUP oder KOP dagegen sind meistens absoluter blödsinn.
> 
> Gruß vom unflexiblen übenden nichts Könner



Wenn du Schrittketten in FUP oder KOP nicht sauber programmieren kannst, dann melde dich doch bitte, dir kann geholfen werden.

Es ist bullshit zu klassifizieren welche Sprache gut und welche schlecht ist.
Es muss doch inzwischen in jedem Hirn von Programmieren und Entwicklern angekommen sein, dass für den Kunden und nicht für das eigene Ego ein Programm erstellt wird.


bike


----------



## Dummy (12 August 2011)

bike schrieb:


> Wenn du Schrittketten in FUP oder KOP nicht sauber programmieren kannst, dann melde dich doch bitte, dir kann geholfen werden.
> 
> Es ist bullshit zu klassifizieren welche Sprache gut und welche schlecht ist.
> Es muss doch inzwischen in jedem Hirn von Programmieren und Entwicklern angekommen sein, dass für den Kunden und nicht für das eigene Ego ein Programm erstellt wird.
> ...



Wieso werden hier eigentlich so viele immer gleich persönlich?
Ich selber habe schon in fast allen der hier angegebenene Sprachen Schrittketten programmiert. Ich behaupte auch einfach mal, dass ich es auch sauber gemacht habe. Es nervt mich sowas hier schreiben zu müssen, da andere ihre Erfahrung lieber herausposaunen.

Warum soll ich nicht klassifizieren was gut oder schlecht ist?
Das mache ich als Entwickler den ganzen Tag, da bekanntlich viele Wege nach Rom führen. Wenn ich also die Möglichkeiten nicht bewerte, kann ich nicht die beste Lösung finden. Das ist einfach eine Arbeitsweise die von einem Entwickler verlangt wird!

Du kannst auch gerne eine ander Lösung bevorzugen, da es Dein gutes Recht ist. Aber behaltet doch Eure blöden aroganten Sprüche für Euch!
Eine sachliche Diskussion unter Technikern sollte doch möglich sein.


----------



## UniMog (13 August 2011)

Dummy schrieb:


> Aber behaltet doch Eure blöden aroganten Sprüche für Euch!
> Schrittketten in FUP oder KOP dagegen sind meistens absoluter blödsinn.
> Eine sachliche Diskussion unter Technikern sollte doch möglich sein.


 
Also sollte ich persönlich geworden bin dann..... Sorry
Aber wer hier blöde Sprüche macht...... Fass' dir mal lieber an die eigene Nase oder wie der Engländer sagt "Look who's talking"


----------



## Dummy (13 August 2011)

UniMog schrieb:


> Also sollte ich persönlich geworden bin dann..... Sorry
> Aber wer hier blöde Sprüche macht...... Fass' dir mal lieber an die eigene Nase oder wie der Engländer sagt "Look who's talking"



Okay, vieleicht habe ich mich nicht ganz deutlich ausgedrückt:

Ich halte meistens Schrittketten in FUP oder KOP für ungeignet!
Ist halt meine Meinung. Trotzdem würde ich Dir nicht mit sochlen Sätzen indirekt deine Fachkenntnisse absprechen:



> In dem Sinn...... weiter üben





> das Ihr die diejenigen seit die unflexible sind.





> "Könner" das sagt der Name schon....





> Wenn du Schrittketten in FUP oder KOP nicht sauber programmieren kannst, dann melde dich doch bitte, dir kann geholfen werden.



Also, lass gut sein sein und schönen Tag noch.

Gruß


----------



## UniMog (13 August 2011)

Genau.... ganz Deiner Meinung Dummy 
Eigentlich waren die Sprüche ja nicht für Dich sondern eher für diesen 
Scheiss gedacht.



StructuredTrash schrieb:


> Warum müssen sich eigentlich Programmierer zigmal im Berufsleben mit neuen Dingen auseinandersetzen, während der Instandhalter darauf bestehen darf, nur Programmiersprachen aus dem letzten Jahrhundert verstehen zu können? Klar könnte ich auch in AWL, KOP, FUP programmieren, aber bei der Komplexität heutiger Programme würde ich dann nicht mehr durchblicken, und der Instandhalter vermutlich auch nicht. ST ist sehr gut lesbar, fast wie eine menschliche Sprache. Und lesen hat doch jeder gelernt.
> .


 
Immer diese Diskriminierung das die Instandhalter nicht durchblicken.... da muß ich kotzen...... Sorry ist einfach so.
Oder komplexität meiner geilen Programme.....auch hier brech ich ins Essen. 

Gruß


----------



## StructuredTrash (13 August 2011)

UniMog schrieb:


> Eigentlich waren die Sprüche ja nicht für Dich sondern eher für diesen Scheiss gedacht.


Wie war das doch gleich mit dem nicht persönlich werden?



UniMog schrieb:


> Immer diese Diskriminierung das die Instandhalter nicht durchblicken.... da muß ich kotzen...... Sorry ist einfach so.
> Oder komplexität meiner geilen Programme.....auch hier brech ich ins Essen.


Bitte meinen Text noch mal gründlich lesen. Ich sehe nicht, dass ich Instandhalter diskriminiert hätte. Ich frage mich nur, warum man nicht auch vom Instandhalter verlangen kann, sich mit einer Programmiersprache wie ST auseinanderzusetzen.
Und meine Programme sind nicht komplex, damit ich mich daran aufgeilen kann, sondern weil die Aufgaben heute tatsächlich komplexer sind. Automationsaufgaben bestehen nicht mehr allein aus Steuerungsaufgaben, sondern auch aus Aufgaben mit eher allgemeinem IT-Charakter, die üblicherweise mit Hochsprachen besser lösbar sind. Wären diese Aufgaben völlig unabhängig von der Steuerung, würde auch ich die Steuerung nach wie vor mit dafür entwickelten Sprachen programmieren. Dem ist aber nicht so. Steuerungs- und andere Aufgaben greifen an vielen Stellen ineinander, und deshalb habe ich mich entschlossen, durchgängig in ST zu programmieren.


----------



## Blockmove (14 August 2011)

StructuredTrash schrieb:


> Und meine Programme sind nicht komplex, damit ich mich daran aufgeilen kann, sondern weil die Aufgaben heute tatsächlich komplexer sind. Automationsaufgaben bestehen nicht mehr allein aus Steuerungsaufgaben, sondern auch aus Aufgaben mit eher allgemeinem IT-Charakter, die üblicherweise mit Hochsprachen besser lösbar sind. Wären diese Aufgaben völlig unabhängig von der Steuerung, würde auch ich die Steuerung nach wie vor mit dafür entwickelten Sprachen programmieren. Dem ist aber nicht so. Steuerungs- und andere Aufgaben greifen an vielen Stellen ineinander, und deshalb habe ich mich entschlossen, durchgängig in ST zu programmieren.



Du hast recht, dass die Aufgaben, die mit einer SPS gelöst werden müssen, immer komplexer werden.
ABER:
Vielleicht ist das auch der Grund warum dir in einer SPS-Programmierumgebung MEHRERE Sprachen zur Verfügung stehen.

Ich handhabe es so:
Alles was sich bewegt und somit mal irgendwann vielleicht einen Instandhalter braucht, wird in FUP erstellt. Schrittketten in diesem Bereich in Graph7 / AS.
Dinge wie Berechnungen, Typverwaltung, Teileverfolgung, Betriebsdaten, Kommunikation schreibe ich in SCL / ST oder AWL mit (hoffentlich) klar dokumentierten Schnittstellen zum restlichen Programm.
Das mache ich nun seit mehr als 20 Jahren so und mich hat noch kein Instandhalter aufgrund meines Programmierstils angepflaumt. 

Schönen Sonntag
Dieter


----------



## bike (14 August 2011)

Dummy schrieb:


> Das mache ich als Entwickler den ganzen Tag, da bekanntlich viele Wege nach Rom führen. Wenn ich also die Möglichkeiten nicht bewerte, kann ich nicht die beste Lösung finden. Das ist einfach eine Arbeitsweise die von einem Entwickler verlangt wird!



Zu dieser Ausage passt dies


Dummy schrieb:


> Schrittketten in AWL finde ich auch OK. Allerdings würde ich St immer vorziehen.
> 
> Schrittketten in FUP oder KOP dagegen sind meistens absoluter blödsinn.



aber wirklich nicht.

Als Entwickler sollte man das Werkzeug nehmen, das für die Aufgabe das beste ist und vom Kunden verlangt bzw akzeptiert wird.


bike


----------



## Tigerente1974 (14 August 2011)

Ich denke so wie Dieter es beschrieben hat, kann man von einem guten Kompromiss sprechen. Die Berechtigung der verschiedenen Sprachen steht für mich sowieso nicht zur Debatte. Zu verschiedenen Anwendungsfällen gibt es auch verschiedene Sprachen die jeweils am besten geeignet sind.

Aber mal ein anderer Ansatz: Vor 20 Jahren hat auch niemand verlangt, dass Maschinen weiterhin mit meterlangen Schaltschränken ausgeliefert werden, in denen sich die ganzen Steuerschütze befanden - bloß weil das Instandhaltungspersonal sich mit SPS nicht auskennt. Mittlerweile ist es Standard, dass in einer Stellenausschreibung für einen Instandhalter das beherrschen von S7 steht.
Technik ist immer im Wandel und man sollte nicht immer versucht sein, sich an alte Dinge zu klammern. Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass der Bedarf erkannt wird, je mehr Bedarf es dafür gibt. Vielleicht steht dann schon in 10 Jahren ganz selbstverständlich in einer Stellenanzeige, dass Hochssprachenkenntnisse erforderlich sind.

Es gibt zwar zum Teil Lastenhefte, die ausdrücklich KOP, FUP, AWL fordern, aber wenn man die Wahlmöglichkeit hat, sollte man nach meiner Meinung die Sprache einsetzen, die für die Anwendung am sinnvollsten erscheint.


----------



## Voxe (14 August 2011)

Hallo,

nach dem sich nun alle wieder beruhigt haben. Fassen wir das mal zusammen.

Die SPRACHE für Schrittketten gibt es nicht. Jede Sprache hat für jeden Progger seinen Vorzug, bzw. entspricht seinen Neigungen. Allerdings, sind alle anpasungsfähig.

Von meiner Seite, war das Thema OK, von den Rebereien abgesehen. Es wurden halt auch Meinungen und Gründe angeführt. Meine damit, jeder kann seine Meinung bilden, mit den genannten Infos. Und ich hoffe, das es eigentlich darum ging. Was die einzelnen daraus machen, bleibt offen.

Vielleicht, kommt ja noch ein Eintrag, "Ja, das habe ich nicht bedacht und es hat geholfen." Wir werden sehen.

Gruß, Voxe


----------



## Tigerente1974 (14 August 2011)

Ich glaube ich hab so eine Aussage mal hier im Forum aufgeschnappt, würde sie aber gern dem Fazit noch einmal hinzufügen:

_Jeder Programmierer ist oft so etwas wie ein Künstler und muss mindestens genauso viel Kreativität besitzen. Nur das Handwerkszeug ist halt etwas "anders"._

In diesem Sinne möge jeder sein Handwerkszeug so nutzen, dass spätere Betrachter das "Kunstwerk" als gelungen empfinden. Und das am besten noch bei allen Zielgruppen...

Ach ja, funktionieren sollte es wohl idealerweise auch noch


----------

